# Squirrelmail error..



## cruzler (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi guys, i had an error like this on my user in squirrelmail account :


```
ERROR:
ERROR: Could not append message to INBOX.Sent.
Server responded: [ALERT] You exceeded your mail quota.
Solution: Remove unneccessary messages from your folders. Start with your Trash folder.

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/www/apache22/data/webmail/functions
/page_header.php:31) in /usr/local/www/apache22/data/webmail/src/compose.php on line 498
```

it's only happen to 1 user only, n there is no problem with any user except this one.. i already check the quota, the permission folder, and there is nothing any changes at all..it just happen unexpectedly..

Do anyone have a clue for this??


----------



## cruzler (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone have a clue..?? still doesn't know why some user become like that..


----------



## cruzler (Jan 8, 2010)

Helloww..the problem shows again..is anyone have any clue for me??


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

Apparently not. Can't you just disable quota?


----------



## cruzler (Jan 13, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Apparently not. Can't you just disable quota?



Thanks sir.. I already did, n it didn't solve the problem, i try to google more, and yesterday i found this :

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38537

Then i try to do this:

```
ee /usr/home/vpopmail/domain.com/user/maildirsize
In the first line modify:

#10485760S this is the line, modify for:
90485760S
410 1
840 1
1873 1
847 1
959 1
4055 1
831 1
```

it's works..!


----------

